
10,000+ Public APIs - anonfunction
http://publicapis.com
======
klapinat0r
What is the definition of public here?

Is public/private a matter of authentication, or authorization ? (e.g.
trackable or paying)

Or is it suppose to be "private api is for internal use in a company" v.
"public api is for external usage"?

    
    
      curl "https://joss-open-exchange-rates.p.mashape.com/latest.json"
      {"message":"Invalid Mashape key. If you are a Mashape user, get your key from your dashboard at https://www.mashape.com/login - To create a free Mashape account instead, go to https://www.mashape.com/signup"}

------
feedr
The are a number of API's (on Mashape) that even if in public mode are still
beta stuff (like mine :-)) there should be a way at least for mashapers to
signify that in the api admin panel, in order to avoid any potential
confusion. That said, THANK YOU from this marketing effort.

------
reganrob
This is great. Is there a way you could categorize the APIs so searches can be
filtered? I imagine this a common machine learning classification problem.
Maybe check out [http://scikit-learn.org/stable/](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/)

~~~
anonfunction
Absolutely, I have a simple tag solution in the works.

------
nadiac
Now Google is not the only one place to look for public APIs.

------
rmason
Love the idea but I have two suggestions: let people filter by country and let
them vote or star a particular API.

~~~
novaleaf
not sure about needing to filter by country? but voting, and meta tagging
too... +++

~~~
awaghadashish
country could make sense too. not all APIs are generic. I would love to find
out what APIs are specifically available in my country.

------
midhem
The war of API directories has just begun.

~~~
mordue
Yep. I'm sure you've seen [http://www.apihub.com/](http://www.apihub.com/)
which actually has a lot more details and information and api tools with raml
built in to visualize and try out the api (e.g. Here's Stripe
[http://www.apihub.com/stripe/api/stripe-
api/docs/raml](http://www.apihub.com/stripe/api/stripe-api/docs/raml)).

Full disclosure - I work at MuleSoft, the company responsible for ApiHub.

~~~
culo
oh yes, the latest copy-cat of [http://mashape.com](http://mashape.com)

~~~
emmelaich
I hit a api at random (currency converter) and ended up at mashape.

Just FYI -- I'd never heard of it before.

------
coleca
Site seems down (Nginx bad gateway error)

------
gorkemcetin
502 Bad Gateway :(

~~~
anonfunction
Fixed :)

------
tphummel
502 bad gateway

------
massimosgrelli
really cool, well done

------
ismaelc
Awesome!

------
nextpaco
Cool!

~~~
anonfunction
Glad you like it! I'm writing a blog post detailing how I made it which should
be done soon. It's built with mongodb and nodejs, JavaScript FTW :)

------
michaels12
Great! A bit off topic, but how do you get instant searching on the website as
you type? (I'm a amateur programmer).

~~~
anonfunction
I use jQuery to send an AJAX request to nodejs which then queries
elasticsearch and returns the rendered html which I switch out the DOM with.

~~~
wololo_
You should have array caching for the responses coded!

